# Homelite Super XL Automatic UT No. 10045A



## GeoffPoole (Feb 10, 2007)

I am in need of a piston and rings for the above saw. This is an old saw that locked up and the piston has some pretty good scratches on it. If I can not get the piston, I am willing to try just replacing the rings. Does anyone have either of these items for a reasonable price or know where I can get them?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

woo, that must be an old booger, can't even find it on Homelite's parts lookups. IF you are able to find the part numbers somewhere, I'd say be prepared to pay somewhere around $150 for those parts likely based on their age.

Or, I guess that is a SXLAO UT-10045-A ?

The piston and pin original part number is A68438 , which has been superceded to UP-07099 and shows a list price of $59.83 . It is likely though if it is locked up, you could have scoring and damaged cylinder too. Cylinder original part number is A69714, superceded to UP-06593 and list is $142.41.

Rings part number is 594361A has been supercede by UP-06805 and list is $5.73.

No telling where you will find these parts in stock though..


----------



## GeoffPoole (Feb 10, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info on the Homelite saw SXLAO UT No. 10045A. I am hoping to find the parts. I am not ready to retire This saw yet. It cuts great. The cylinder looks to be in good shape. So I may be able to get by with a piston and rings.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

GeoffPoole said:


> Thanks for the info on the Homelite saw SXLAO UT No. 10045A. I am hoping to find the parts. I am not ready to retire This saw yet. It cuts great. The cylinder looks to be in good shape. So I may be able to get by with a piston and rings.


If you go through all the steps at www.homelite.com , you should eventually get to a point where you can find those parts, add them to a cart, buy them and have them shipped. 


Or, "For those customers that prefer ordering by phone, simply contact the Homelite master parts distributor at toll free 1-877-544-9250, and place your order over the phone."

You should be able to use some of the numbers I gave you.. They may be higher priced though then what I stated. Looks like I may have been looking at an OLD price list.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

have you tried ebay ? i have gotten a few piston and cylinder sets from there for differant saws but nothing as old as what your dealing w/ right now


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a new set of rings for sale, don't have the piston though.
http://edgeandengine.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=43


----------



## Treeman60 (Apr 26, 2007)

I got tired of not fixin my own old Super XL. I needed same Homelite A68438 or UP-07099 or whatever the number is nowadays. So I took matters into my own hands and found a source and had piston & ring sets manufactured. I have just received my stock but do not have them listed for sale yet. Let me know if you still have a need in the meantime and I can get a set out to you. I am selling these piston and ring sets for $30.00 plus shipping. I can also supply the two rings as a set for $10.00.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

just letting everyone know i know where you can obtain sxlao xl12 parts at


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

As I just mentioned in another post, XL / SXL critical components, at least from Homelite, have largely become NLA. There may be aftermarket avail. such as Stens or others...they were nice running saws with good power but a little on the loud side. ALMOST as bad as the old SuperWiz'.


----------



## mark6765 (Jan 16, 2009)

need piston and ring for an old homelite super xl. noted somebody selling them any help would be great. it is old and blue with a serial number of 2427475


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mark6765 said:


> need piston and ring for an old homelite super xl. noted somebody selling them any help would be great. it is old and blue with a serial number of 2427475


PM lawnmowertech, he may be able to help you or point you in the right direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Homelite parts, try here - I know the one guy has some antique parts available:
http://www.houseofhomelite.proboards55.com/index.cgi


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

BLUE HOMELITE? good luck finding parts for it, thats OLD


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> BLUE HOMELITE? good luck finding parts for it, thats OLD


actually i have a pile of old Blues in my lean to shop where i store used equipment parts 

i did at one time have new pistons but they sold like hotcakes and butter 

you can try eric on house of homelite i happen to be a member there as well eric is the owner of the site i have a forum there just like im waiting to become a sponsor here once i rename my business name then i will become a sponsor here seems to be a nice bunch of folks on this site 

take care 

calvin


----------



## Treeman60 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sold all of my piston assembly's. I have more coming. Check with me in a month or two.


----------



## daustin97222 (Jan 29, 2009)

Treeman60 - sorry to barge in. 

Can you tell us where you were able to get pistons/rings made? I need a piston for a fifty year old Homelite and no one has it (or no one seems to have it). 

thank you,

-Doug


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

im just curious who treeman is daustin what model is your homelite ?


----------



## daustin97222 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Lawnmowertech,

I recognize your handle from the H.O.H.

It's the same 775 Homie from that site. I remain convinced that the piston from several models will fit, and I'll try to confirm that in a week or so (when I get the IPL).

thanks,

-Doug


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

daustin97222 said:


> Hello Lawnmowertech,
> 
> I recognize your handle from the H.O.H.
> 
> ...


is that the 775G ? 

if so i have a ipl


----------



## older=reliable (Feb 24, 2009)

*does it look like this????*

this is my 1964 homelite xl automatic, it runs good but im going to rebuild it from scratch. just for kicks and proof that it can be done. mine does have i compression issue at higher rpms( reason to rebuild personal technical knowledge) pic is attached model 10003 ser 4116t298


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

older=reliable said:


> this is my 1964 homelite xl automatic, it runs good but im going to rebuild it from scratch. just for kicks and proof that it can be done. mine does have i compression issue at higher rpms( reason to rebuild personal technical knowledge) pic is attached model 10003 ser 4116t298


are you the same one on the chainsaw forum ?


----------

